# North American Cyps



## tocarmar (Dec 14, 2011)

I was going through a Google search & found this!! It is in PDF file & quite large. It has some good info in it!!

http://www.werribeeorchidclub.org/PDFs/northamericancypripediumsniledusdieker.pdf


----------



## keithrs (Dec 14, 2011)

Very cool, Thanks for showing


----------



## John M (Dec 15, 2011)

Wow, that's great! Thanks very much, Tom!


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 15, 2011)

Very nice onfo!!! Thanks!!!


----------



## Dido (Dec 15, 2011)

Interesting thanks for share. 

The Fasciculatum picture is new. Thats great.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 15, 2011)

Cool, thanks.


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 15, 2011)

very interesting! Thank you!


----------

